# Looking for Guide recommendation in Rockport



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

We will be in Rockport to view whooping cranes the weekend of Feb. 22 and the wife and I would like to book a bay fishing trip. Can you recommend a guild service for this time and area? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brickbat (Mar 22, 2017)

*Rockport Guide*

WBS,

call Brett Phillips at 361-510-5894. he has an airboat that can get you back into the lakes if the tide is low, catch all the reds and drum you want, and might see several whooping cranes.

brickbat


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

adam Nesloney - couldn't be better check out his web page for Back Lakes Lodge. 361-463-9568.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

X2 Nesloney!!!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

3rd Adam Nesloney. duck hunting and fishing.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure if you found a guide yet or not but RonE on this board used to guide out of Rockport on an airboat. 361-239-5019


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

If you are still looking, Jay Nichols

Tell him I sent ya

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

